# fatal trap 9 when boot in safe mode (FreeBsd 8.0 released)



## bloodtears (Apr 15, 2010)

Hello! I have installed FreeBsd 8.0 release version recently and I have encountered a problem when booting in "safe mode" as shown in the image:







Basically there seems to be some 
	
	



```
fatal trap 9: general protection fault while in kernel mode
```
 But when boot in "default mode", everything is okay.

Pardon me as I am very new to FreeBsd (and even computing in general), so I am not very sure what the message means or how to go about solving it. I am not sure if the following information is helpful: I am using Pentium III, 512MB RAM.

Thanks!


----------

